# Grappling Check in



## Andrew Green (Nov 29, 2005)

So who all grapples, and what type?

We go submission wrestling (no gi's) and MMA.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2005)

I do BJJ, mostly gi but some no-gi. We do occasional MMA and I have attended a Vale Tudo class there, but mostly it's just in the context of adding some strikes to the BJJ techniques. Since I study JKD and BJJ at the same school, I consider it to be inherently MMA!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 29, 2005)

We do as part of yudo - technique application as well.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 29, 2005)

I do BJJ (with gi) and sub wrestling without.  

How many of you compete and give the stuff you are learning a real test?  I find that you can really feel out how good your game is when you put it out on the mat against strangers in a high-adrenaline setting.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 29, 2005)

Eternal Beginner said:
			
		

> How many of you compete and give the stuff you are learning a real test? I find that you can really feel out how good your game is when you put it out on the mat against strangers in a high-adrenaline setting.


 
I don't compete anymore.  Too many broken bones.  

However, I still grapple.  We have tuite in our art and I also practice jujutsu.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't compete, I did some Judo tournaments when I was younger, but it just isn't what ineterests me now. I do know that it really helps improve one's game though!


----------



## Lisa (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't compete either.  Never have, never will.  No interest in competitions.  I do agree it probably sharpens your game and could be a lot of fun but it just doesn't hold any interest for me.  I train for fun, nothing else.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 29, 2005)

it's rather fun just to roll around on the mats


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 29, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I don't compete either. Never have, never will. No interest in competitions. I do agree it probably sharpens your game and could be a lot of fun but it just doesn't hold any interest for me. I train for fun, nothing else.



Definitely my main purpose for training is fun...let's face it, those of us over 35 aren't going to be winning the Mundials or ADCC.  I also am not horribly concerned with the self-defense aspect.  But I also like knowing that I am doing things properly and what I am learning can be pressure tested.  I've never really been into purely "academic" pursuits.  I quilt because there is a blanket at the end, I bake because you can eat it.  I have never been into video games or puzzles because I never really got any fulfillment from the end results.

Each to his/her own.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 29, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> it's rather fun just to roll around on the mats



Absolutely!


----------



## Marvin (Nov 29, 2005)

Sub wrestling, BJJ gi & no gi, a little judo, shoot greco and free/folkstyle.
I don't compete, but have had some luck as a coach; 4 Tournaments and 4 medals.
2 gold
1 silver
1 bronze


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 29, 2005)

Eternal Beginner said:
			
		

> How many of you compete and give the stuff you are learning a real test? I find that you can really feel out how good your game is when you put it out on the mat against strangers in a high-adrenaline setting.


I find with good partners and new partners I can get a 'real test' just fine without competing.  Competition is fine, but the rules are for just that - not, say, a real-life scenario.  

I've seen people choke at competitions - get sick suddenly, pass out, have severe brain farts, so I don't put quite as much stock in competitions as others do.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Nov 29, 2005)

We do submission grappling and throw in a little MMA and some Self Defense.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 30, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I find with good partners and new partners I can get a 'real test' just fine without competing. Competition is fine, but the rules are for just that - not, say, a real-life scenario.
> 
> *I've seen people choke at competitions - get sick suddenly, pass out, have severe brain farts, so I don't put quite as much stock in competitions as others do.*



This is _exactly_ why I do competitions.  I used to be one of those people...every testing or competition I would freeze and be useless.  Now, I know how to cope.  It has done a world of good for me and when push has come to shove in the _real_ world, I don't choke anymore.


----------

